# Suche Lotus Notes & Domino R5 Tutorials & FAQ



## netboarder (5. April 2001)

Hi @ll,

ich bin seit kurzem dabei mich mit Lotus Produkten (Notes & Domino R5 Domino Designer) zu beschäftigen. Kann mir jemand ein tip geben wo ich deutsche tutorials oder faq´s herbekomme. Vilen Dank für eure Tipps!!!

Netboader


----------



## HelD (26. Februar 2004)

*Lotus Notes*

...hey hi ... mir gehts auch so finde nicht viel über Notes ... ich erstelle DB in Domino zur Projektdatenverwaltung und brauch dringend Info`s über Lotus Script und diese beschissene Formelsprache ... bitte Links FAQs und alles andere an Info`s zu mir ... DANKE ..


----------



## zeromancer (3. März 2004)

sieh da: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147642.html


----------

